
Ask HN: Suggestions for financial education for kids - sramam
I&#x27;m trying to figure how to educate my kids about finances and how to think about money.<p>Wondering if folks here have useful links&#x2F;tips&#x2F;tricks to share.<p>[edit: fixed capitalization of title]
======
verdverm
I grew up with chores and allowance, was required to get summer jobs once I
was old enough to work. Parents made me put some into an IRA too.

~~~
a3n
Knowledge as a side effect of habits.

